# Cuddeback troubles.... plz help!



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know exactly what model it is but its the original box shaped cuddeback camera and I cannot for the life of me get it to function correctly. The batteries never stay up like they're advertised to and from what I have read on here buddeback doesn't fix them. It was 400$ at the time from cabelas and I don't have a receipt because that was a few years ago. What do I do????


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might try posting this in the bowhunter showcase forum, you will have better luck there....


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh ok thank you!


----------

